# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Акустическая система 5.1 с Bluetooth SVEN HT-201 – оркестр в коробке

## Labs

*
Компания SVEN представляет новую акустическую систему 5.1 – HT-201.* Эта модель – настоящий подарок для практичного меломана. Она удачно сочетает в себе качественный звук, функциональность и привлекательный дизайн за разумную цену.
Новинка способна воспроизводить музыку практически с любых источников. Она поддерживает USB flash, карты памяти SD, FM-радио, беспроводную передачу звука по Bluetooth и проводное подключение к различным устройствам. Модель отличается прекрасными вокальными данными – ей по силам и классика, и современные музыкальные жанры.
Акустика уверенно справляется с тонкими нюансами композиций и выдает насыщенный, глубокий, объемный звук. Акустика 5.1 SVEN HT-201 впечатляюще справляется со звуковыми спецэффектами. Она просто создана для того, чтобы стать ключевым компонентом домашнего кинотеатра. Новинка от SVEN дает возможность полностью погрузиться в атмосферу любимого фильма – реалистичная звукопередача создает полный эффект присутствия.
Эргономика модели продумана до мелочей. Цифровой LED-дисплей четко показывает время и режимы работы устройства. Управлять акустикой можно как с кнопок, расположенных на передней панели колонки, так и с удобного пульта дистанционного управления, поставляемого в комплекте. SVEN HT-201 можно повесить на стену – для этого у сателлитов есть специальные крепления.
Новинка уже доступна в розничной продаже. 
*Особенности:*Беспроводная передача сигнала по BluetoothВстроенные FM-радио и часыВоспроизведение музыки с USB flash и SD card памятиВозможность преобразования стереосигнала в 5.1Цифровой LED-дисплейПульт дистанционного управленияВозможность настенного крепления сателлитов

----------

